# Pork belly burnt ends and birds in the rain



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Was gonna cook on the Lang, but I'm not sitting in the rain tending to a stick burner. Egg it is.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

What rub are you using?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

any hopes of being invited to taste-test?
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

b smith said:


> What rub are you using?


Burnt ends get a Memphis style that I use on ribs. The birds got some AP rub and then a chicken rub from Rouses. Don't remember the name.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> any hopes of being invited to taste-test?
> jack


You know they really aren't the "ends" of the pig, right?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Rain??? Anyways, have you tried Dillo Dust? AKA Adkins Western Style BBQ Seasoning.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kanaka said:


> Rain??? Anyways, have you tried Dillo Dust? AKA Adkins Western Style BBQ Seasoning.


Rain is gone now, but rained all morning. Too dang steamy to stand next to a firebox adding wood.

Have not tried it. Where do you buy it?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Rain is gone now, but rained all morning. Too dang steamy to stand next to a firebox adding wood.
> 
> Have not tried it. Where do you buy it?


Either buy stuff from LaRue Tactical and it's a freebie or here...



Amazon.com


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kanaka said:


> Either buy stuff from LaRue Tactical and it's a freebie or here...
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


I'll try Amazon. I don't buy gun stuff.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Where did the belly come from? Good looking spread!

Side note - Winn Dixie had brisket on sale this past week for $1.99/lb. Wife stopped by on the way home from work on Friday but passed one up. Reason being; "it was 18lbs and that seemed really big." 

I wanted to cry, gonna have to teach her the ways.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

etrade92 said:


> Where did the belly come from? Good looking spread!
> 
> Side note - Winn Dixie had brisket on sale this past week for $1.99/lb. Wife stopped by on the way home from work on Friday but passed one up. Reason being; "it was 18lbs and that seemed really big."
> 
> I wanted to cry, gonna have to teach her the ways.


one word: vacuum sealer.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Rouses. Usually their butchers destroy a pork belly. Slicing them up and packaging, but they had to 5 lbers.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

etrade92 said:


> Where did the belly come from? Good looking spread!
> 
> Side note - Winn Dixie had brisket on sale this past week for $1.99/lb. Wife stopped by on the way home from work on Friday but passed one up. Reason being; "it was 18lbs and that seemed really big."
> 
> I wanted to cry, gonna have to teach her the ways.


can you post that weekly flyer? mine says $3.99.
jack


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

jack2 said:


> can you post that weekly flyer? mine says $3.99.
> jack



That's what our local price was as well, it was Choice though.


----------

